# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  !!रेप्युटेशन के नियम!!

## King_khan

प्रबंधन समिति से अनुरोध है कि फोरम पर रेप्युटेशन सम्बंधित नियमो को उल्लेख इस सूत्र मे कर देँ 
जिससे सदस्योँ को रेप्युटेशन की जानकारी हो जाए ।
धन्यवाद
सिकन्दर

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

me b janna chahti hu. ye kya bala hai.or isse kya nuksan hota hai. . .rq

----------


## ravi chacha

मित्र मेने भी यही पूछा था तो मेरे पास जो  
उत्तर  मिला हे में आप को देता हू 

(१)  आपकी रचनात्मकता का पता चलता है 
सदस्यों को आपकी प्रविष्टियाँ कितनी पसंद आई हैं

(२) फोरम में आपकी रेपुटेशन बढ़ेगी

----------


## shashi009

> प्रबंधन समिति से अनुरोध है कि फोरम पर रेप्युटेशन सम्बंधित नियमो को उल्लेख इस सूत्र मे कर देँ 
> जिससे सदस्योँ को रेप्युटेशन की जानकारी हो जाए ।
> धन्यवाद
> सिकन्दर


में सिकंदरजी की बात का समर्थन करता हू. प्रबंधकों को नियम व इसके बारे में स्पष्ट जानकारी देनी चाहिए, धन्यवाद

----------


## marwariladka

> मित्र मेने भी यही पूछा था तो मेरे पास जो  
> उत्तर  मिला हे में आप को देता हू 
> 
> (१)  आपकी रचनात्मकता का पता चलता है 
> सदस्यों को आपकी प्रविष्टियाँ कितनी पसंद आई हैं
> 
> (२) फोरम में आपकी रेपुटेशन बढ़ेगी


 चाचा जी...आपके लिए एक थैंक्स  और एक reputation  स्वीकार करें..अगर मेरी प्रविस्तियाँ पसंद आये तो मुझे भी अनुगृहित करें

----------


## draculla

*रेपुटेशन पॉइंट के मिलाने से आप के बाई ओर के हरे बटन में बढ़ोतरी होती है.इस पॉइंट से यही पता चलता है की आप किस तरह से फोरम में तरक्की कर रहे हैं या फिर कितने सदस्यों को आप की बातें अच्छी लग रही है.*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *रेपुटेशन पॉइंट के मिलाने से आप के बाई ओर के हरे बटन में बढ़ोतरी होती है.इस पॉइंट से यही पता चलता है की आप किस तरह से फोरम में तरक्की कर रहे हैं या फिर कितने सदस्यों को आप की बातें अच्छी लग रही है.*


 .आपके लिए एक थैंक्स और एक reputation स्वीकार करें

----------


## Saloni Kapoor

i m new on this forum. plz mujhe iske bare me janne ke  liye help kariye...

----------


## King_khan

> मित्र मेने भी यही पूछा था तो मेरे पास जो  
> उत्तर  मिला हे में आप को देता हू 
> 
> (१)  आपकी रचनात्मकता का पता चलता है 
> सदस्यों को आपकी प्रविष्टियाँ कितनी पसंद आई हैं
> 
> (२) फोरम में आपकी रेपुटेशन बढ़ेगी


महोदय 
मेरा ये अनुरोध प्रबंधन समिति से है कि वो रेप्युटेशन नियमोँ का उल्लेख कर देँ
इतनी जानकारी तो मुझे 
भी है ।
मैने रेप्युटेशन के नियम की बात करी है
थैँक्स की नही

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

Reputaction foram me kam karne walo ka bo tonic hai jo unhe oro se alag banata hai. ex. reputaction ke king .DRACULLA JI. SONIE. AR9505.ETC FR

----------


## pathfinder

रेप्युटेशन के नियम -
१- रजिस्ट्रेशन के समय प्रत्येक सदस्य को दस रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |
२-सदस्य के प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष (user control panel) में कम से कम 50 पॉइंट होने पर ही प्रदर्शित होंगे |
३-कोई भी सदस्य कम से कम 50 प्रविष्टियाँ करने के बाद ही दुसरे सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन दे पायेगा |
४-आपके अपने न्यूनतम10 रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स होने पर ही आपके द्वारा दी गयी रेप्युटेशन मानी जायेगी |
५-24 घंटे में अधिक से अधिक 5 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जा सकते हैं |इससे अधिक सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन देने के लिए आपको 24 घंटे प्रतीक्षा करनी होगी |
६-एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |
नोट:-इन नियमों में आवश्यकतानुसार परिवर्तन किया जा सकता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

> रेप्युटेशन के नियम -
> १- रजिस्ट्रेशन के समय प्रत्येक सदस्य को दस रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |
> २-सदस्य के प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष (user control panel) में कम से कम 50 पॉइंट होने पर ही प्रदर्शित होंगे |
> ३-कोई भी सदस्य कम से कम 50 प्रविष्टियाँ करने के बाद ही दुसरे सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन दे पायेगा |
> ४-आपके अपने न्यूनतम10 रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स होने पर ही आपके द्वारा दी गयी रेप्युटेशन मानी जायेगी |
> ५-24 घंटे में अधिक से अधिक 5 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जा सकते हैं |इससे अधिक सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन देने के लिए आपको 24 घंटे प्रतीक्षा करनी होगी |
> ६-एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |
> नोट:-इन नियमों में आवश्यकतानुसार परिवर्तन किया जा सकता है |


मांग्या भाई बोहुत सोच कर बोलते हो फिरभी आधी आधूरी जान कारी देने के लीये धन्यवाद
Visitor Messages आप को  किया था

 रेपोटेशन पोइंट्स से क्या होगा  ?  07-01-2011 01:46 AM
सायद मेरी यहाँ पर कोई रेपोटेशन नहीं हे         
 भाई इसी लिए तो में रे पूछ ने पर कोई भी जबाब नहीं मिलता हे ओर मिलता   हे तो आधा आधुरा  
जब शभी मित्र पूछ ने लगे तो जबाब देना पड़ा  

 धन्यवाद
अपमानित करने के किये 

मित्र मेरा लीखने का  तरीका गलत हो सकता हे सो माफ़ करना 
लेकिन बात सही करता हू

----------


## pathfinder

> मांग्या भाई बोहुत सोच कर बोलते हो फिरभी आधी आधूरी जान कारी देने के लीये धन्यवाद
> कृपया इस "मांग्या भाई"सम्बोधन का अर्थ बताने का कष्ट करेंगे |
> Visitor Messages आप को किया था
> 
> रेपोटेशन पोइंट्स से क्या होगा ? 07-01-2011 01:46 AM
> वास्तव में मैं इस प्रश्न को ठीक से समझा ही नही मित्र |
> सायद मेरी यहाँ पर कोई रेपोटेशन नहीं हे 
> ऐसा नही है प्रबंधन की नजर में सभी सदस्य समान रूप से सम्मानित हैं |
> भाई इसी लिए तो में रे पूछ ने पर कोई भी जबाब नहीं मिलता हे ओर मिलता हे तो आधा आधुरा 
> ...


आपके द्वारा पूछे गए अधिकांश प्रश्न ट्रेक से हटकर एवं अस्पष्ट होते हैं ,इसलिए मैं सभी प्रश्नों का उत्तर देने की आवश्यकता नही समझता |अब आप स्वयम देखिये मेरे विजिटर बॉक्स में आपका एक प्रश्न पड़ा है "भाई pathfinder . गुरु जी क्यों नहीं आते हे चोपाल पे" ,अब आप ही बताइए कि मैं इस प्रश्न का उसके अतिरिक्त और क्या उत्तर दे सकता हूँ जो आपको दिया है |

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

Ravi chacha ji. Aapke likne ka tarika galat hai. Niyamak ji  sahi kah rahe hai.

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

Or rahi bat reputaction or thanks ki. Logo ko do bo aapko dege.

----------


## ravi chacha

> आपके द्वारा पूछे गए अधिकांश प्रश्न ट्रेक से हटकर एवं अस्पष्ट होते हैं ,इसलिए मैं सभी प्रश्नों का उत्तर देने की आवश्यकता नही समझता |अब आप स्वयम देखिये मेरे विजिटर बॉक्स में आपका एक प्रश्न पड़ा है "भाई pathfinder . गुरु जी क्यों नहीं आते हे चोपाल पे" ,अब आप ही बताइए कि मैं इस प्रश्न का उसके अतिरिक्त और क्या उत्तर दे सकता हूँ जो आपको दिया है |


(p)  "भाई pathfinder . गुरु जी क्यों नहीं आते हे चोपाल पे"
(a)  भाई pathfinder आप ओर . गुरु जी क्यों नहीं आते हे चोपाल पे>>>>लिखना भूल गये थे 
(P)कृपया इस "मांग्या भाई"सम्बोधन का अर्थ बताने का कष्ट करेंगे |>>>>>मान गये भाई सोच कर बोलते हो 
आपके द्वारा पूछे गए अधिकांश प्रश्न ट्रेक से हटकर एवं अस्पष्ट होते हैं ,इसलिए मैं सभी प्रश्नों का उत्तर देने की आवश्यकता नही समझता
आगे से मेरे द्वारा पूछे गए प्रश्न  ट्रेक पर रहेंगे ओर स्पष्ट  रहेंगे  तो  उत्तर बताएगें क्या  ?


हमें हिंदी नहीं आती हे पर लीखने की कोसिस करताहू धीरे धीरे  सुधर जायेगी आप सभी मित्र साथ देगे तो

धन्यवाद

----------


## King_khan

प्रिय प्रशाशक जी
एक प्रश्न और 
क्या थैँक्स और रेप्युटेशन मिलने पर दोना मे एक जैसे ही पॉईँट प्राप्त होँगे ?

----------


## draculla

> प्रिय प्रशाशक जी
> एक प्रश्न और 
> क्या थैँक्स और रेप्युटेशन मिलने पर दोना मे एक जैसे ही पॉईँट प्राप्त होँगे ?


*सिकंदर भाई यहाँ पर थैंक्स के लिए कोई पॉइंट नहीं मिलाता है/*

----------


## King_khan

> *सिकंदर भाई यहाँ पर थैंक्स के लिए कोई पॉइंट नहीं मिलाता है/*


*मित्र तब तो बहुत न नाइंसाफ़ी है*

----------


## B.Rahi

> *मित्र तब तो बहुत न नाइंसाफ़ी है*


आदमी तीन गोली छः बहुत नाइंसाफी हैँ
चलो इसे घुमाऐ देते हैँ

----------


## pathfinder

यदि कोई सदस्य किसी सदस्य को नेगेटिव पोइंट्स देते समय किसी अन्य सदस्य के नाम का प्रयोग करेगा तो पकड़े जाने पर उसे -500 पोइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |

----------


## rajbir123

मित्र ये भी बताएं की कितने reputation  मिलने के बाद हरे बटन मैं  बढोतरी होगी.....
एक हरे बटन कितने reputation  पॉइंट के बाद मिलता है..
और एक बार reputation  देने के बाद कितने पॉइंट मिलते हैं..


धन्यवाद

----------


## stpsweety

सब  कुछ मिला कर  मेरी भी समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा है की आखिर ये क्या बाला है...
और एक बात तो कोई बताओ के आखिर किसी को रेपो देते कैसे हैं......................

----------


## rajbir123

मित्र ये भी बताएं की कितने reputation  मिलने के बाद हरे बटन मैं  बढोतरी होगी.....
एक हरे बटन कितने reputation  पॉइंट के बाद मिलता है..
और एक बार reputation  देने के बाद कितने पॉइंट मिलते हैं..


धन्यवाद

----------


## dev b

कृपया ये विस्तार में बताने की कृपा करे की --कितने कितने रेपुटेसन पॉइंट पर कितनी ग्रीन डोट्स बढती है

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

दोस्तों में जानना चाहता हूँ की हमको केसे पता चलता ह की किसने हमें रेपोट्सन दिया हैं और कितने दिए और हमारे पास कितने पाइंट ह

----------


## Rated R

> दोस्तों में जानना चाहता हूँ की हमको केसे पता चलता ह की किसने हमें रेपोट्सन दिया हैं और कितने दिए और हमारे पास कितने पाइंट ह




हमारे पास कितने पॉइंट है ये जानने के लिए आप सेट्टिंग पर क्लिक  कीजिये , आपको पता चल जायेगा.....

----------


## bindasanuj

हमारा रेप्युटेशन क्या होगाऽऽऽऽ नइ सफ्टवयर पर हम नवागत हैँ पर हरे विन्दुओ से तो हम नवागत नही लगते 
वरिष्ठ होनेका भी कोइ लालसा नही क्यो की हर वक्त् लगआउट हो जाते हैं लगअन हुआ तो भी सर्भर विजि रहता है तो नये पर्विष*ठी भी करना दुखदायक एवं थका देनेवाला होता है ।।। मेरे द्वारा रेप्युटेशन पाने वाला बताए ऽ वा प*वन्ध समीती ही बताए

----------


## bindasanuj

मेरा तो दिखता ही नही पर हरे डट्स बहुत सारी है




> हमारे पास कितने पॉइंट है ये जानने के लिए आप सेट्टिंग पर क्लिक  कीजिये , आपको पता चल जायेगा.....

----------


## marwariladka

अगर आप मेरी सरे पोस्ट देखें..तो मैंने शायद ही किसी पोस्ट  में अंग्रेजी में पोस्ट किया होगा....(जनुअरी के बाद से )..मगर फिर भी लोग  मुझे इंग्लिश में कमेन्ट दे के नेगेतिवे पॉइंट्स दे रहे हैं...ये क्यों  है..कुह पोस्ट पे तो N /A लिखा है और नेगेतिवे पॉइंट्स बी है..ऐसा  क्यों?.मुझे कारन चाहिए कृपया मेरी मदद करो

----------


## saam

कोई मुझे बताएगा की नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन देने वाला का पता केसे चलता हे????

----------


## Black Pearl

> अगर आप मेरी सरे पोस्ट देखें..तो मैंने शायद ही किसी पोस्ट  में अंग्रेजी में पोस्ट किया होगा....(जनुअरी के बाद से )..मगर फिर भी लोग  मुझे इंग्लिश में कमेन्ट दे के नेगेतिवे पॉइंट्स दे रहे हैं...ये क्यों  है..कुह पोस्ट पे तो N /A लिखा है और नेगेतिवे पॉइंट्स बी है..ऐसा  क्यों?.मुझे कारन चाहिए कृपया मेरी मदद करो



N/a वाले थ्रेड डिलीट हो चुके होंगे इसलिए n/a शो कर रहा है

----------


## ravi chacha

नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन देने बाले अप्ना नाम भी बताया करो ताकि मेभी आप के ऐश करा दू :clap:

अब नमस्कार  करने पर भी नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन देना सही है क्या :question:

----------


## miss.dabangg

*मेरे को भी निगेटिव रेपुटेसन मिल रहे है वो भी गाली के साथ !!!!*

----------


## sushilnkt

मेरा ये अनुरोध प्रबंधन समिति से है कि वो रेप्युटेशन नियमोँ का उल्लेख कर देँ

----------


## miss.dabangg

> मेरा ये अनुरोध प्रबंधन समिति से है कि वो रेप्युटेशन नियमोँ का उल्लेख कर देँ


*पेज नंबर २ पर किया जा चूका है !!!!*

----------


## ravi chacha

मिस दबंग्ग  ओर मेरे बिच में मतभेद उत्पन करने हेतु किसी ने हमे नेगेटिव पोइंट्स दिए है 

यदि कोई सदस्य किसी सदस्य को नेगेटिव पोइंट्स देते समय किसी अन्य सदस्य के नाम का प्रयोग करेगा तो पकड़े जाने पर उसे -500 पोइंट्स दिए जायेंगे | 
ओर बो इस नियम का दोसी हे उसे सजा मिलनी चाहिए

----------


## sushilnkt

> *पेज नंबर २ पर किया जा चूका है !!!!*


आप को थैंक्स और प्यार

----------


## miss.dabangg

> मिस दबंग्ग  ओर मेरे बिच में मतभेद उत्पन करने हेतु किसी ने हमे नेगेटिव पोइंट्स दिए है 
> 
> यदि कोई सदस्य किसी सदस्य को नेगेटिव पोइंट्स देते समय किसी अन्य सदस्य के नाम का प्रयोग करेगा तो पकड़े जाने पर उसे -500 पोइंट्स दिए जायेंगे | 
> ओर बो इस नियम का दोसी हे उसे सजा मिलनी चाहिए



*नहीं ये मैंने नहीं दिया है !!!!!* *लेकिन हाँ लिखने का तरीका बिलकुल मेरा ही है ये वाकई किसी ने मत भेद के लिए ऐसा ही किया है !!!!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> मिस दबंग्ग  ओर मेरे बिच में मतभेद उत्पन करने हेतु किसी ने हमे नेगेटिव पोइंट्स दिए है 
> 
> यदि कोई सदस्य किसी सदस्य को नेगेटिव पोइंट्स देते समय किसी अन्य सदस्य के नाम का प्रयोग करेगा तो पकड़े जाने पर उसे -500 पोइंट्स दिए जायेंगे | 
> ओर बो इस नियम का दोसी हे उसे सजा मिलनी चाहिए



*कही किसी ने मेरी प्रोफाइल तों hack नहीं कर ली !!!!*

----------


## sushilnkt

आप की आइ डी को ही नहीं चुरासकता हे

----------


## miss.dabangg

> आप की आइ डी को ही नहीं चुरासकता हे


*मित्र जब ओनलाइन बैंक अकाउंट चोरी हो सकते हैं तों प्रोफाइल चुराना कितनी बड़ी बात है !!!*

----------


## aman009

> *मित्र जब ओनलाइन बैंक अकाउंट चोरी हो सकते हैं तों प्रोफाइल चुराना कितनी बड़ी बात है !!!*


दिल चुराना सबसे आसन पर जोखिम भी हे लोगों की क्या कहना हर तरह के लोग हें यहाँ 
एक से बढ कर एक ज्ञानी 
और एक से बढ कर एक अज्ञानी (पागल)  भी 
कुछ लोगों को मजा आता हे निगेटिव पॉइंट्स देने में वो भी गाली के साथ बिना बजह  के  
येसा कई जगह मिलता हे यैसे लोंगों को सबक जरुर से मिलना चाहिए 
नियामक  जी से भी अनुरोध हे की बेबजाह निगेटिव पॉइंट्स गाली गलौज के साथ देने बाले को बैन किया जाय इसका मैं पूर्ण रूप से समर्थन तथा  अनुरोध करता हूँ ताकि फॉर्म अपने सही मुकाम तक जा सके 
रेपुटेसन मांगकर लेना भी गलत हे ,मांगें नही , लेने का हक़दार बने /
धन्यवाद

----------


## miss.dabangg

> दिल चुराना सबसे आसन पर जोखिम भी हे लोगों की क्या कहना हर तरह के लोग हें यहाँ 
> एक से बढ कर एक ज्ञानी 
> और एक से बढ कर एक अज्ञानी (पागल)  भी 
> कुछ लोगों को मजा आता हे निगेटिव पॉइंट्स देने में वो भी गाली के साथ बिना बजह  के  
> येसा कई जगह मिलता हे यैसे लोंगों को सबक जरुर से मिलना चाहिए 
> नियामक  जी से भी अनुरोध हे की बेबजाह निगेटिव पॉइंट्स गाली गलौज के साथ देने बाले को बैन किया जाय इसका मैं पूर्ण रूप से समर्थन तथा  अनुरोध करता हूँ ताकि फॉर्म अपने सही मुकाम तक जा सके 
> रेपुटेसन मांगकर लेना भी गलत हे ,मांगें नही , लेने का हक़दार बने /
> धन्यवाद


*
बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र !!!!*

----------


## kinshu

मुजे लगता हे रेपुटेशन से फोरम के सदस्यों के बिच में फुट पद रही हे और छोटे बड़े का फर्क हो रहा हे जबकि अन्तर्वासना परिवार में सभी सदस्य एक सामान हे कोई बेद भाव नहीं हे पर इसके दवारा अपने आप को बड़ा और दूसरो को छोटा दिकने की कोसिस की जा रही हे एक दुसरे पर आरोप लगाये जा रहे हे की मुजे नगतिवे पॉइंट दिए गए वगेरा वगेरा

----------


## miss.dabangg

> मुजे लगता हे रेपुटेशन से फोरम के सदस्यों के बिच में फुट पद रही हे और छोटे बड़े का फर्क हो रहा हे जबकि अन्तर्वासना परिवार में सभी सदस्य एक सामान हे कोई बेद भाव नहीं हे पर इसके दवारा अपने आप को बड़ा और दूसरो को छोटा दिकने की कोसिस की जा रही हे एक दुसरे पर आरोप लगाये जा रहे हे की मुजे नगतिवे पॉइंट दिए गए वगेरा वगेरा


*
नहीं मित्र ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है मगर ये सच है कुछ सरारती सदस्य ऐसा कर रहे हैं !!!!*

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

> *कही किसी ने मेरी प्रोफाइल तों hack नहीं कर ली !!!!*


मिस दबंग में आपसे जानना चाहता हू की  किसने हमें कितने रेपो दिए और किसने हमें +रेपो या -रेपो दिया कृपया अपना कीमती समय निकले

----------


## ravi chacha

> *मित्र जब ओनलाइन बैंक अकाउंट चोरी हो सकते हैं तों प्रोफाइल चुराना कितनी बड़ी बात है !!!*


दोस्तों इन की id हमे ----------रेपुटेशन  देने के लिये  चोरी हो गई थी हा हा हा

----------


## miss.dabangg

> मिस दबंग में आपसे जानना चाहता हू की  किसने हमें कितने रेपो दिए और किसने हमें +रेपो या -रेपो दिया कृपया अपना कीमती समय निकले


देखो मित्र आप सब मेरी बात का विश्वाश करें ये मैंने नहीं किया है !!!

----------


## miss.dabangg

> दोस्तों इन की id हमे ----------रेपुटेशन  देने के लिये  चोरी हो गई थी हा हा हा



*मित्र आप समझदारी से काम लें सच में ये मैंने नहीं किया है अब इस से आगे मैं सफाई नहीं दूंगी !!!*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_अरे यार reputation point को लेकर इतना हो-हल्ला क्यूँ है...
गीता में क्रिशन भगवान ने कहा है "कर्म करते रहो,फल की चिंता न करो"_ 
_ आप सभी लोग अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर बहुत ही बदिया काम कर रहे हो...
और इसे ज़ारी रखो...
Reputation किसको मिला किसको नहीं मिला ,,
किसको काम मिला किसको ज्यादा मिला इस बात पे बहस करके अपना समय व्यर्थ न गवाओ....
यह मेरा सोचना है...बाकी आप सभी की इच्छा है...!_

----------


## gulluu

सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है की सूत्र के विषय से हटकर प्रविष्टि ना करें वर्ना नियमानुसार बिना किसी चेतावनी के हटा दी जायेगी .

----------


## miss.dabangg

> सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है की सूत्र के विषय से हटकर प्रविष्टि ना करें वर्ना नियमानुसार बिना किसी चेतावनी के हटा दी जायेगी .



नियामक जी नमस्कार !

आप से एक बात पूछनी है की क्या मैं फिर गलत हूँ ? जो मैंने अपना मत रखा *आप ही बताएं की क्या सेक्स की परिभाषा ये फोरम देता है या सेक्स की तुलना इस फोरम से की जा सकती है ?* *! नहीं ! कदापि नहीं !* 
अगर मैं आपकी नजर में मैं गलत हूँ तों मैं क्षमा चाहूंगी ! क्योकि मैं गलत नहीं हूँ ! और *मैं इस कथन का पुरजोर खंडन करती हूँ !* *जिससे फोरम की गरिमा को और सभी सामान्य मंच वाले सदस्यों को अघ्यात टेश पहुची है ! 
आप ही बताएं आप नियामक होते हुए भी इनका पक्ष ले रहे हैं ? ये आपको शोभा नहीं देता ! 

हो  सकता है नियामक जी आपको मेरी बाते गलत और बुरी भी राग रही हों ! पर मैं इस बात के लिए क्षमा प्राथी हूँ लेकिन इस कथन से मेरे दिलो दिमाग पर बहुत जयादा टेश पहुची है ! और सबसे जयादा धका आपके इन महाशय जी का पक्ष लेने के बाद पंहुचा है !!! 
*

----------


## gulluu

> English Wonder
> These Words Have Something In Common…
>  Banana, Dresser, Grammar, Potato, Revive, Uneven
> Could U identify ?
> In each of the words listed,
>  Move 1st letter to the end of the word and read backwards.
>  It spells the same…


दबंग जी ,कृपया बात को गलत अर्थ में लेने से पहले सोचें, में इस प्रविष्टि के बारे में कह रहा था , मैंने अभी आप दोनों के बीच होने वाले वार्तालाप पर कोई टिपण्णी नहीं की है ,आप बताएं किस कथन से आपको ऐसा लगा है की हम किसी का पक्ष ले रहे हैं और किसी का नहीं ?

----------


## miss.dabangg

> दबंग जी ,कृपया बात को गलत अर्थ में लेने से पहले सोचें, में इस प्रविष्टि के बारे में कह रहा था , मैंने अभी आप दोनों के बीच होने वाले वार्तालाप पर कोई टिपण्णी नहीं की है ,आप बताएं किस कथन से आपको ऐसा लगा है की हम किसी का पक्ष ले रहे हैं और किसी का नहीं ?



*क्षमा करे नियमामक जी मेरे को लगा आप मेरे द्वारा पोस्ट पर कह रहे है ! क्योकि यहाँ पर सबसे जयादा मेरी ही पोस्ट हैं तों मेरे को ऐसा लगा !!! एक बार फिर से मैं आपसे क्षमा चाहूंगी !!!   *

----------


## virgin

i agree with you miss

----------


## jalwa

> रेप्युटेशन के नियम -
> १- रजिस्ट्रेशन के समय प्रत्येक सदस्य को दस रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |
> २-सदस्य के प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष (user control panel) में कम से कम 50 पॉइंट होने पर ही प्रदर्शित होंगे |
> ३-कोई भी सदस्य कम से कम 50 प्रविष्टियाँ करने के बाद ही दुसरे सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन दे पायेगा |
> ४-आपके अपने न्यूनतम10 रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स होने पर ही आपके द्वारा दी गयी रेप्युटेशन मानी जायेगी |
> ५-24 घंटे में अधिक से अधिक 5 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जा सकते हैं |इससे अधिक सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन देने के लिए आपको 24 घंटे प्रतीक्षा करनी होगी |
> ६-एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |
> नोट:-इन नियमों में आवश्यकतानुसार परिवर्तन किया जा सकता है |


दोस्तों, जैसा की प्रशासक जी नें तहां रेपुटेशन के नियमों से आप सभी को अवगत करा ही दिया है. लेकिन इसी के साथ हम सभी सदस्यों को रेपुटेशन के प्रति अपने कर्तव्यों की भी जानकारी होनी जरुरी है. 
रेपुटेशन नियम के प्रति सदस्यों के कर्तव्य:
 १. किसी को भी बेवजह नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन ना दें. 
२. किसी अन्य सदस्य का नाम लिखकर नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन बिलकुल ना दें.
३.आपको किसी सदस्य की कोई बात अच्छी लगती है तो बेशक उसे पोजिटिव रेपुटेशन दें. आपकी इच्छा है की आप अपना नाम लिखें या ना लिखें.
४.किसी गलत बात के लिए यदि नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन दें तो हो सके तो अपना सही नाम ही लिखें या नाम ना लिखें (आपकी इच्छा पर निर्भर).
५.अपने सूत्रों या हस्ताक्षर में बेवजह रेपुटेशन की मांग ना करें . "बिन मांगे मोती मिलें ,मांगे मिले ना भीख."
६.यदि कोई नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन मिलती है तो उसपर बवंडर खड़ा करने की बजाय रोचक कार्य करने की और ध्यान देना चाहिए. 
इनके अतिरिक्त यदि आपकी नजर में कुछ और कर्तव्य समझ में आते हों तो यहाँ आमंत्रित है. और सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है की इन कर्तव्यों का निर्वाह करने का प्रयास करें. मुझे पूर्ण विशवास है की रेपुटेशन को लेकर जो गलतफहमियां बनी हुई हैं वो सभी समाप्त हो जाएंगी. 
धन्यवाद.

----------


## ravi chacha

...........

----------


## prishu

> रेप्युटेशन के नियम -
> १- रजिस्ट्रेशन के समय प्रत्येक सदस्य को दस रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |
> २-सदस्य के प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष (user control panel) में कम से कम 50 पॉइंट होने पर ही प्रदर्शित होंगे |
> ३-कोई भी सदस्य कम से कम 50 प्रविष्टियाँ करने के बाद ही दुसरे सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन दे पायेगा |
> ४-आपके अपने न्यूनतम10 रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स होने पर ही आपके द्वारा दी गयी रेप्युटेशन मानी जायेगी |
> ५-24 घंटे में अधिक से अधिक 5 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जा सकते हैं |इससे अधिक सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन देने के लिए आपको 24 घंटे प्रतीक्षा करनी होगी |
> ६-एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |
> नोट:-इन नियमों में आवश्यकतानुसार परिवर्तन किया जा सकता है |


धन्यवाद जानकारी के लिए .........

----------


## prishu

> _अरे यार reputation point को लेकर इतना हो-हल्ला क्यूँ है...
> गीता में क्रिशन भगवान ने कहा है "कर्म करते रहो,फल की चिंता न करो"_ 
> _ आप सभी लोग अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर बहुत ही बदिया काम कर रहे हो...
> और इसे ज़ारी रखो...
> Reputation किसको मिला किसको नहीं मिला ,,
> किसको काम मिला किसको ज्यादा मिला इस बात पे बहस करके अपना समय व्यर्थ न गवाओ....
> यह मेरा सोचना है...बाकी आप सभी की इच्छा है...!_


बिलकुल ठीक कहा है आपने मित्र ..

----------


## prishu

मान लिया कि आपके रेपुटेशन सबसे ज्यादा है तो उसके बाद क्या ???
कृपया उत्तर दीजिए ...........

----------


## jyoti_sharma

जिसकी प्रपो जितनी ज्यादा उसका दिया हुआ रेपो भी उतना ही पावरफुल सही बोला न

----------


## hareram

HI ME NEW FOR SITE 

N ME ALSO FRM NOIDA

**** loud & make noise NICE LINES

----------


## 7color

प्रिय नियामक जी , यदि एक बार में किसी को REPS  देने के लिए बटन दबाता हूँ तो उसे कितने रेप पॉइंट्स मिलेंगे............?

और कितने रेप्स पॉइंट्स पाने के बाद हरा बटन बढ़ता है ????

----------


## Krish13

> प्रिय नियामक जी , यदि एक बार में किसी को REPS  देने के लिए बटन दबाता हूँ तो उसे कितने रेप पॉइंट्स मिलेंगे............?
> 
> और कितने रेप्स पॉइंट्स पाने के बाद हरा बटन बढ़ता है ????


सामने वाले को कितने प्वाइंट मिलेँगे ये आपके प्वाइंट पर निर्भर करता है यदि आपके रेपुटेशन प्वाइंट 50 है तब सामने वाले को 1 प्वाइंट मिलेगा 

एक हरा डाँट 100 रेपो प्वाइंट्स पर उभरता है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सामने वाले को कितने प्वाइंट मिलेँगे ये आपके प्वाइंट पर निर्भर करता है यदि आपके रेपुटेशन प्वाइंट 50 है तब सामने वाले को 1 प्वाइंट मिलेगा 
> 
> एक हरा डाँट 100 रेपो प्वाइंट्स पर उभरता है



बिलकुल सही भाई, आपने ही मुझे भी बताया है। पुनः धन्यवाद सदस्यो को जानकारी के लिये  ॥

----------


## 7color

और  यदि  मेरे  पास 50  से ज्यादा पॉइंट्स हो तो सामने वाले को कितने पॉइंट्स मिलेंगे...........

मतलब एक बार में सबसे ज्यादा कितने पॉइंट्स दिए जा शकते है अगर मेरे पास rep  पॉइंट्स है तो ????

----------


## Krish13

> और  यदि  मेरे  पास 50  से ज्यादा पॉइंट्स हो तो सामने वाले को कितने पॉइंट्स मिलेंगे...........
> 
> मतलब एक बार में सबसे ज्यादा कितने पॉइंट्स दिए जा शकते है अगर मेरे पास rep  पॉइंट्स है तो ????


 हर 50 पर 1 प्वाइंट बढ़ता है यानी 100 प्वाइंट पर 2 प्वाइंट 150 पर 3 इस तरह से बढ़ता जायेगा॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हर 50 पर 1 प्वाइंट बढ़ता है यानी 100 प्वाइंट पर 2 प्वाइंट 150 पर 3 इस तरह से बढ़ता जायेगा॥


भाई, मेरे 4400 से ऊपर पॉइंट है तो मैं जिसको रेपों देता हूँ उसको करीब 90 पॉइंट मिलते है ?

----------


## ravi chacha

> भाई, मेरे 4400 से ऊपर पॉइंट है तो मैं जिसको रेपों देता हूँ उसको करीब 90 पॉइंट मिलते है ?


जी आप सही बोल रहे हो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी आप सही बोल रहे हो


धन्यवाद चाचाजी ...अच्छी जानकारी के लिये आपको ओर किर्ष भाई को रेपों +

----------


## ravi chacha

> धन्यवाद चाचाजी ...अच्छी जानकारी के लिये आपको ओर किर्ष भाई को रेपों +


धन्यवाद मित्र हमें 93 पॉइंट मिले है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धन्यवाद मित्र हमें 93 पॉइंट मिले है


पुनः स्वागत है, इस बार मैं आपसे फोरम हित मैं काफी उम्मीदे लगाया हूँ, आप के आने से फोरम को गति मिलेगी , ऐसा मुझे लगता है ॥

----------


## Krish13

> भाई, मेरे 4400 से ऊपर पॉइंट है तो मैं जिसको रेपों देता हूँ उसको करीब 90 पॉइंट मिलते है ?





> धन्यवाद चाचाजी ...अच्छी जानकारी के लिये आपको ओर किर्ष भाई को रेपों +


 आपके 4400 प्वाइंट है तो आपके द्वारा दिये गये +रेपो से 88 प्वाइंट मिलेँगे 90 के लिये 4500 और 93 के लिये 4650 प्वाइंट की जरुरत होगी
+रेपो देने के लिये आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

मेरे प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष में 633 पॉइंट दिखला रहे है मगर फिर भी मेरा ग्रीन डॉट नहीं बढ़ा |
ऐसा क्यों हो रहा है ?

----------


## ravi chacha

> मेरे प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष में 633 पॉइंट दिखला रहे है मगर फिर भी मेरा ग्रीन डॉट नहीं बढ़ा |
> ऐसा क्यों हो रहा है ?


700  पॉइंट पर ग्रीन डॉट बढेगा   ५ ग्रीन डॉट तक १००  पॉइंट पर बढ़ता है   इसके बाद 200   पॉइंट  पर १  ग्रीन डॉट  बढ़ता है

----------


## Rajeev

> 700  पॉइंट पर ग्रीन डॉट बढेगा   ५ ग्रीन डॉट तक १००  पॉइंट पर बढ़ता है   इसके बाद 200   पॉइंट  पर १  ग्रीन डॉट  बढ़ता है


कृपया मुझे एक रेपुटेशन देगे ताकि मेरा बढ़ सके !

----------


## NaKShtR

> कृपया मुझे एक रेपुटेशन देगे ताकि मेरा बढ़ सके !


mil gya n.........

----------


## Rajeev

> mil gya n.........


thx of reputation nakshtr ji and ravi ji

----------


## ravi chacha

> thx of reputation nakshtr ji and ravi ji


रेपुटेशन देने से अधिक बढती है

----------


## Devil khan

मुझे एक बात जननी है की क्या किसी को रेपो देने से आप के रेपो पोइट घटेगा ?????????????

----------


## ravi chacha

> मुझे एक बात जननी है की क्या किसी को रेपो देने से आप के रेपो पोइट घटेगा ?????????????


किसी को रेपो देने से आप के रेपो पोइट नहीं  घटेगा

----------


## jai 123

कोई ये बतायेगा रेपो चेक करने का तरीका ओर देने वाले के बारे मे कैसे पता लगाया जाये

----------


## Dark Rider

> कोई ये बतायेगा रेपो चेक करने का तरीका ओर देने वाले के बारे मे कैसे पता लगाया जाये


सेट्टिंग पर क्लीक कीजिये जो ऊपर कोने में है दिख जायेगी | देने वाला ज्यादातर अपना नाम लिखता है ,अगर नही लिखा तो आपको नही पता चलेगा !

----------


## Rajeev

मेरे में 1423 पॉइंट होने के बावजूद एक ग्रीन डॉट क्यों नहीं बढ़ा !!
ऐसा क्यों ??

----------


## jai 123

मेरे रेपो मे दो काले पांइट है ये क्या है

----------


## ashuashi

its so easy just post ur idea or share your feeling u will get the point which increase ur star

----------


## King_khan

> मेरे में 1423 पॉइंट होने के बावजूद एक ग्रीन डॉट क्यों नहीं बढ़ा !!
> ऐसा क्यों ??


क्योंकि ११ से अधिक ग्रीन बॉक्स नहीं होते हैं और आपके पुरे   ११ बॉक्स हो चुके हैं |

----------


## mantu007

> मेरे रेपो मे दो काले पांइट है ये क्या है


वो रेपो किसी नवागत सदस्य ने दिया है ...........

----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया सूत्र है  अच्छा विषय चुना है आपने

----------


## satya_anveshi

बढ़िया और जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र

----------


## ashwanimale

रेपो के बारे में ढेर सारी जानकारी एक ही जगह मिल सकी, इसके अलावा सदस्यों के बीच रेपो की महत्वता का अहसास हुआ, सूत्रधार द्वारा सूत्र के निर्माण के फैसले ने मुझे भी लाभ पहुँचाया, ढेर सारा धन्यवाद - सूत्रधार (किंग खान जी) मेरे दोस्त

----------

